# First time mom no milk but a bag



## BettaBlossoms (Apr 8, 2014)

we are working on doing bagged colostrum now.. but geeze, can we graft her onto another ewe that lambed a few days ago? the is first timers mother, shes VERY VERY milky, think goat lol... very woried


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 8, 2014)

Are you sure there is no milk and that there is not a wax plug blocking the teats? Try pulling out the milk yourself....several firm pulls usually dislodges the plug.
Are her teats very congested? Sometimes the udder and the teats can be so congested that the milk won't flow. Milking her down is the solution here (with or without an anti-inflammatory).
I doubt another ewe will take her on at this stage, but, hopefully the real mum has milk, she's just being a bit precious about giving it up!

Good Luck.


----------



## BettaBlossoms (Apr 8, 2014)

her teats are not filled at all.... small and deflated, but has a small hard bag, ive tried massaging, a warm cloth, the lamb is trying to nurse but is not getting anything and is crying a lot


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 8, 2014)

I would bottle feed or tube feed for a day or so. Her milk may well flow within 24 hours.


----------



## BettaBlossoms (Apr 8, 2014)

we gave one feeding on colostrum, and went out an hr or so later, and I could tell right away her milk had dropped, full teats, and i was easily able to express milk *pfew!* we were so worried... she acting more like a mom now too, before she would ignore the crying, didnt want to talk back... now shes checking on it often.... we havent even checked if its a boy or girl yet lol, how terrible... my husband never checked when he dipped the navel either...  guess i ought to do that  we had 2 girls born on sat


----------

